# Malaseb



## kaz_f

Does anyone know of anywhere I could get this shampoo without prescription? Done the usual 'googling' but come up with nothing. 

I've had this shampoo for a while now prescribed by the vet and he has agreed that my dogs minor skin problem is an ongoing and long term thing which we know can be kept under control very easily with a shower using Malaseb every month (he showers more than once a month but we only use Malaseb on him once every month). It works, there's no redness and it keeps it all under control nicely. My vet always wants me to bring him in for a consultation whenever I run out of Malaseb which I've done about 3 times and each time he always says the same thing - you need to keep using Malaseb - this I know, but the trouble is the consulation is £32 and then I've got the cost of the Malaseb too. 

It goes without saying I'll take him in again if there's no alternative as his health is the number one priority but just wondered if anyone has similar problems and is able to buy it online somewhere. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## james1

if its been prescribed before ask your vet for the prescription, alternatively tell your vet you want to save some cash and dont buy it from them directly. Vio vet are good as far as prices but ive never used it with prescriptions. I just buy my worrming and flea stuff from them in small bulk amounts - about 1/2 the price of the vets inc delivery


----------



## mollythecollie

You need a presciption. Ask your vet for one, and ask for it to allow repeats.


----------



## kaz_f

Thanks for the tips, will try vio vet then I'm not very canny, I always seem to end up paying vets prices for this stuff. So basically I need to ask specifically for a prescription that can be repeated. I've not been doing this but will do from now on. I do ring up first and ask the question if I can just buy it without bringing him in as it has been prescribed for him a few times previously but the vets always insist on an examination.

Cheers folks!


----------



## BassetLover

Search the internet for the cheapest and if you tell the vet that, he/she may sell it to you cheaper!

Malaseb shampoo 250ml Bottle: UK online pet dispensary / UK online animal dispensary | Vetmedsplus £12.18

Pet Drugs Online: Product catalogue 250g £12.61


----------



## james1

My bottle of malaseb lasted for a good 8 months id think ... are you sure your using it right? I rub it into already wet paws, leave for 5 mins then thoroughly rinse. It can dry them out if used too often


----------



## kaz_f

james1 said:


> My bottle of malaseb lasted for a good 8 months id think ... are you sure your using it right? I rub it into already wet paws, leave for 5 mins then thoroughly rinse. It can dry them out if used too often


Yes I think I am, at least i'm using it as the vet advised. He gets patches of red skin under his 'armpits' which if left become really angry and may develop a secondary infection he also gets it on the skin on the underside of his back legs so each time I use it I concentrate on those areas specifically and the redness clears up in a day if caught early on. I'm just coming to the end of a bottle now and he's coming up to 3 years old this summer and I've got through 3 bottles previously. When we first noticed the problem way back when he was a youngster the vet said that I was showering him too often and it was adding to the problem but I think we've struck a nice balance now with just showering 2 or 3 times a month and it all seems to groove along nicely.
Thanks for your help


----------



## kaz_f

BassetLover said:


> Search the internet for the cheapest and if you tell the vet that, he/she may sell it to you cheaper!
> 
> Malaseb shampoo 250ml Bottle: UK online pet dispensary / UK online animal dispensary | Vetmedsplus £12.18
> 
> Pet Drugs Online: Product catalogue 250g £12.61


Yes indeed - I could haggle! Not thought about that


----------



## james1

cant argue with 12 pounds at our vets its 28!


----------



## BassetLover

james1 said:


> cant argue with 12 pounds at our vets its 28!


Aren't a lot of vets just rip-off merchants... I'm sure they double the retail price of pills and potions and add VAT to sell to us pet owners!!!!!!

We once rescued a lovely old Basset Hound with skin that flared up pink under his tummy and under his arms at times and we went through a lot of costly Malaseb from our vet until someone told me to ask for a prescription and to buy it online and it was half price!!

Do you wash your dog's bedding and give it a good rinse to get rid of soap residue? Washing bedding/blankets etc regularly can help because dust mites can make their skin flare up and have you ever tried the good old *Calamine lotion *(90p a bottle from the chemist) give it a really good shake to mix it well and apply it to your dog's skin with cotton wool, and when dry, repeat it and you should find that it helps enormously as it is very soothing and cooling to their skin.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/317kUsENu4L._SL500_AA280_.jpg


----------



## BassetLover

kaz_f said:


> Yes indeed - I could haggle! Not thought about that


We haggle when buying a car, TV, washing machine etc so why not at the vet's? They have had it their own way for too long as we know, because we have always had three dogs most of the time and rehomed quite a few older dogs and we've spent a fortune at times.

We need to be firm and tell vets that we aren't all insured and want to be able to afford treatments for our pets at reasonable cost... and we are encouraged by people like Martin Lewis, the money saving expert, to search for the best prices and if vets weren't vets, I'm sure they would do the same!

If we don't ask (politely of course) we'll never get anything!!!


----------



## pawfectpet

Has anyone tries any of the Malaseb non-prescription alternatives/ Like Quistel, D-10, Coatex, DermOpt?


----------



## bullock

You do need a prescription to get Malaseb. It works great for my collie, and I haven't found anything else that works better for her itchy skin. The cheapest I've found is £10.63. (AnimalPharm: Malaseb Shampoo, AnimalPharm)


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

Original Coatex is exactly the same as Malaseb! same fomula, same ingredients, just no presciption required.
I Use this more than other shampoos


----------



## Sled dog hotel

kaz_f said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere I could get this shampoo without prescription? Done the usual 'googling' but come up with nothing.
> 
> I've had this shampoo for a while now prescribed by the vet and he has agreed that my dogs minor skin problem is an ongoing and long term thing which we know can be kept under control very easily with a shower using Malaseb every month (he showers more than once a month but we only use Malaseb on him once every month). It works, there's no redness and it keeps it all under control nicely. My vet always wants me to bring him in for a consultation whenever I run out of Malaseb which I've done about 3 times and each time he always says the same thing - you need to keep using Malaseb - this I know, but the trouble is the consulation is £32 and then I've got the cost of the Malaseb too.
> 
> It goes without saying I'll take him in again if there's no alternative as his health is the number one priority but just wondered if anyone has similar problems and is able to buy it online somewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looks like Malaseb is prescription only, use stated in the catalogue I have says, Anti fungal that treats and controls seborrhoeic dermatitis in dogs and aids in the control and treatment of ringworm in cats. Dont know what your dogs condition has been diagnosed as, but there is a Coatex Medicated shampoo which may be used as an adjunctive therapy for the most common dermatological conditions, that provides both anti-bacterial and anti-fungal
actions which are ideal for removing scales and crusts it says. That you dont need a perscription for. Thats the only one that says anti fungal for non script in the catalogue. the Coatex medicated is £18.25 for 473ml. Malaseb is £13.58 for 250Ml, but the Malaseb you will have a script charge on top too.

There are plenty of others that say for seborrhoeic dermatitis too off script but doesnt actually mention fungal in the description.
Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. catalogue is where I looked up the above info for you.


----------



## Twiggy

I had to take Leafy to the vets yesterday as she has a raw patch on the top of one paw. He prescribed Malaseb shampoo - £69.50 for the consultation, microscopy and shampoo.

I've been using Ekoneem ointment which he dismissed basically because he'd never heard of it, but its very safe, organic antibacterial and antifungal.

He wanted me to use a buster collar but I know it would really upset her and she's not licking it anyway so last evening I applied the Ekoneem and she slept on the bed so that I could hear her if she did start licking which she didn't.....!!


----------



## fluffybunny2001

i have used malaseb before,but after visiting a skin specialist he advised i bought a bottle of hibiscrub and bath fudge in a solution of it, as it has a lot of the same ingredients as malaseb and is alot cheaper.might be worth a try


----------



## Twiggy

*


fluffybunny2001 said:



i have used malaseb before,but after visiting a skin specialist he advised i bought a bottle of hibiscrub and bath fudge in a solution of it, as it has a lot of the same ingredients as malaseb and is alot cheaper.might be worth a try

Click to expand...

*Thanks for that. Touch wood.... the Ekoneem seems to be clearing it up.


----------



## Kerdevan

Hi, If you transfer to Companion Care Vet's in the Pets At Home stores, their vets do not charge for prescriptions (Most others do). Then you simply look for the cheapest vendor of Malaseb or any other medication and either fax or copy your prescription to them with your payment and address etc.

Try here:
http://www.animeddirect.co.uk/search/all/malaseb/relevance?gclid=CLrapuyxxrECFa4mtAodVEsAYA

or here:

Pet Drugs Online: Product catalogue

John


----------

